

Show HN: Boutline – MeteorJS based platform for sports fans - anandsatyan
http://www.boutline.com

======
sgslo
I see many features that would traditionally be better modeled with a
relational db. Could you share some of your successes or difficulty with using
MongoDB? Its the number one thing that turns me off from Meteor every time.
Manually managing your joins seems like a real pain, especially considering
how easy other frameworks like rails make it out of the box.

~~~
anandsatyan
Yes we have been facing a few issues with Mongo and Meteor. Latency is a big
problem too. But i guess the guys at Meteor are working on it as we talk.

------
anandsatyan
Made completely in MeteorJS and with 10k users in the waiting list, Boutline
caters to sports fans and drives sport conversations. You can follow teams,
meet other fans and share moments with them. Would love to get your feedback
on the product.

~~~
txshon
How do you get 10k user that fast?

~~~
anandsatyan
Ive posted on new section about how we reached 10k waiting list. you can check
it out there. Let me know more about your experience.

------
anandsatyan
Would be great if you can test it out and let me know so that I can work on
the bugs right away.

------
jeffehobbs
You need more teams, and more content.

------
txshon
Hope to have some social login

~~~
anandsatyan
@txshon theres facebook integration for now. Social logins will come up soon.
Mobile app is around the corner.

